# Bande verticale multicolore sur écran MacBook pro 3 mois



## Macincal (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour !

Voilà, depuis ce matin une bande de lignes multicolores verticales d'environ 5 cm est apparue sur la droite de l'écran de mon MacBook pro 13 pouces 2.4 achat FNAC décembre 2010.

???


----------



## laf (19 Mars 2011)

3 mois = sous garantie => SAV Pas d'état d'âme. Et bon courage avec le SAV fnouc...


----------



## Macincal (19 Mars 2011)

laf a dit:


> 3 mois = sous garantie => SAV Pas d'état d'âme. Et bon courage avec le SAV fnouc...



Ouais... La FNAC la plus proche est à 20 000 km. Je n'ai qu'un vendeur agréé sous la main.

Le problème n'étant pas très très rare, ce que j'aurais aimé savoir c'est si il avait une origine physique (carte graphique ? écran ?...) ou logicielle (réinstaller le système ?...).

Voilà... Un tuyau là-dessus ?
SVP


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2011)

Ca semble plutôt physique&#8230;
Passe un Apple Hardware Test, pour voir (normalement, sur ton DVD n°2)

(peut être une petite photo, pour illustrer le pb ?)


----------



## Macincal (19 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca semble plutôt physique
> Passe un Apple Hardware Test, pour voir (normalement, sur ton DVD n°2)
> 
> (peut être une petite photo, pour illustrer le pb ?)



ok, test en cours.

Voilà des photos :


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2011)

Ah oué, quand même C'est peut être juste le reflet de tes rideaux, non ? 

Si tu démarres sur le DVD 1, ça le fait encore ?


----------



## Macincal (19 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah oué, quand même C'est peut être juste le reflet de tes rideaux, non ?
> 
> Si tu démarres sur le DVD 1, ça le fait encore ?



---------------

vais essayer ça demain... déjà minuit ici.


----------



## Macincal (19 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ah oué, quand même C'est peut être juste le reflet de tes rideaux, non ?
> 
> Si tu démarres sur le DVD 1, ça le fait encore ?



-----------------------

1) Le DVD de vérification du hard a déclaré que tout était ok.

2) Le démarrage du mac sous le DVD d'installation laisse toujours la bande multicolore à droite.

Ce serait donc pas du hard mais du soft...

Mais quoi dans le hard : la dalle foutue ? la carte graphique ?!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

C'est typique d'une dalle HS. Teste sur un écran externe pour être sûr que ce n'est pas le GPU.


----------



## Macincal (20 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est typique d'une dalle HS. Teste sur un écran externe pour être sûr que ce n'est pas le GPU.



ok, bonne idée, merci.
C'est quand même un peu rageant cette histoire...
Pensez-vous que la FNAC pourrait renvoyer une machine neuve par l'intermédiaire du vendeur réparateur local agréé Apple ?...

PS : C'est quoi le GPU ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

GPU = puce graphique.

Le mieux est de voir avec Apple. La FNAC comme interlocuteur direct ou comme intermédiaire, c'est la galère...


----------



## Macincal (20 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> GPU = puce graphique.
> 
> Le mieux est de voir avec Apple. La FNAC comme interlocuteur direct ou comme intermédiaire, c'est la galère...



Ok ! Merci ! Merci à tous.
Je vous tiendrai au courant car je ne dois pas être le seul dans ce cas... hélas...


----------



## laf (20 Mars 2011)

Macincal a dit:


> Ouais... La FNAC la plus proche est à 20 000 km. Je n'ai qu'un vendeur agréé sous la main.
> 
> SVP



T'es où? A Tahiti? 

Normalement, la garantie Apple fonctionne partout chez tout revendeur agréé. Donc, je tenterais d'aller le voir, celui que tu as sous la main. Il devrait sans problème te donner la marche à suivre. Peut-être en te faisant gentiment remarquer qu'acheter chez lui aurait été sympathique et plus pratique en cas de pb ultérieur.

Ma remarque sur la FNAC vaut toujours : je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi les métro s'entêtent à aller chez eux mais les expats, alors là, c'est du masochisme.


----------



## Macincal (21 Mars 2011)

laf a dit:


> T'es où? A Tahiti?
> 
> Normalement, la garantie Apple fonctionne partout chez tout revendeur agréé. Donc, je tenterais d'aller le voir, celui que tu as sous la main. Il devrait sans problème te donner la marche à suivre. Peut-être en te faisant gentiment remarquer qu'acheter chez lui aurait été sympathique et plus pratique en cas de pb ultérieur.
> 
> Ma remarque sur la FNAC vaut toujours : je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi les métro s'entêtent à aller chez eux mais les expats, alors là, c'est du masochisme.



Oui, oui, pas de problème de ce côté-là. Le revendeur agréé a pris très correctement aujourd'hui la machine, et après quelques tests fera probablement venir une nouvelle dalle de chez Apple.
L'image sort correctement sur un écran externe, donc ce n'est pas la carte.

C'est le dixième ou quinzième mac de la famille, on ne compte plus, mais une trahison comme ça en à peine trois mois c'est la première fois ! et même 

J'ai déjà acheté du matos, un MPPro 13 pour moi en juillet 2010 et fait faire des réparations chez ce revendeur. Ce mac là est celui de ma fille, cadeau de Noël en métropole. Heureusement que son vieux PowerBook blanc 14 pouces de 2005 marche encore lui !...

Pourquoi acheter (quelquefois) du matos en métropole, Laf, ben ... réfléchis un peu ! Ou sors un peu ! Le masochisme n'est pas là où tu crois...


----------



## Akari_Rubi (16 Juin 2015)

Bonjour , avant de vous signaler mon probleme je vousrait avant tout vous dire que c'est un probleme liée a Mac Book Pro Merci 
Mon probleme : cela fait 5ans que jai acheter mon mac book pro 13 ecran retina Avant hier l'apparition de tres verticaux qui couvrent la casi totalité de mon ecran son apparru il doit y'en avoir plus de 20( surement ) J'aimerais s'avoir si vous n'auriez pas des solutions car j'ai appelé Apple Care au 08 05....etc.... Je leur est tout donner l'Id jai repondu a c'est questions j'ai était ensuite rediriger vers un conseiller je lui est expliquer mon probleme il ma dit que c'était un probleme liés a un truc du genre il est peut être tombés !! et je me suis rappeler que 3 jours avant avait fait tomber mon mac se qui avait andommager une profonde fissure sur le coter metalisser de mon MBP cela dit ce n'est pas vraiment une fissure c'est comme qua d tu passe ton doigt sur un truc lisse a un moment tu sens un leger troue :/ Le conseille ma dit d'aller voir chez apple de prendre RDV puis je me suis dit ?? y a t'il pas d'autre solutions ?? c'est pour que aujourd'hui je vient a vous  Merci de répondre
Question : Comment réparer l'ecran de min Mac Book Pro ecran retina unibody qui dates de 2009-2010 ???
Merci Amicalement Akari
Ps : j'habite le Sud de la france


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2015)

Réparer un écran : tu ne peux pas. C'est soit changer l'écran, mais encore faut-il en trouver (eBay ?), ou alors un problème de carte graphique.


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2015)

Akari_Rubi a dit:


> 1) puis je me suis dit ?? y a t'il pas d'autre solutions ?? c'est pour que aujourd'hui je vient a vous  Merci de répondre
> 2) Question : Comment réparer l'ecran de min Mac Book Pro ecran retina unibody qui dates de 2009-2010 ???


1) aucune sans un changement d'écran
2) comme dit précédemment, ça ne se répare pas, il faut le changer

Par contre, il y a une grande inconnue, fais un screenshot de ton écran pour pouvoir juger de ton problème, car ce peut-être en effet la carte ou puce graphique. Dans le 2ème cas, puce graphique, tu ne pourras rien faire autrement que de passer par un SAV et ce ne sera pas donné, vu que tu es hors garantie légale et Apple Care.


----------



## Akari_Rubi (17 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> 1) aucune sans un changement d'écran
> 2) comme dit précédemment, ça ne se répare pas, il faut le changer
> 
> Par contre, il y a une grande inconnue, fais un screenshot de ton écran pour pouvoir juger de ton problème, car ce peut-être en effet la carte ou puce graphique. Dans le 2ème cas, puce graphique, tu ne pourras rien faire autrement que de passer par un SAV et ce ne sera pas donné, vu que tu es hors garantie légale et Apple Care.


Pour aller voir la photo va sur Youtube Ecrie LeilaChelha Msp (le nom de ma chaine) J'ai poster une video qui s'appelle Mauvaise Nouvelle ou on voit l'écran de mon mac 
Ps:Le mac appartient a ma fille je lui est offert puis elle ma demander de laide c'est pour sa que je suis la


----------



## Locke (17 Juin 2015)

Manifestement un problème avec la carte graphique, c'est irréparable par toi, le SAV est obligatoire.


----------



## acecile69 (24 Janvier 2016)

As


Macincal a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Voilà, depuis ce matin une bande de lignes multicolores verticales d'environ 5 cm est apparue sur la droite de l'écran de mon MacBook pro 13 pouces 2.4 achat FNAC décembre 2010.
> 
> ???


 

As tu trouver le problème? J'ai la même chose sur mon écran et j'ai peur du montant à payer. Peux tu m'en dire plus? Merci.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2016)

acecile69 a dit:


> As tu trouver le problème? J'ai la même chose sur mon écran et j'ai peur du montant à payer. Peux tu m'en dire plus? Merci.


Quel modèle de Mac ?
(Information système / Matériel : identifiant du modèle : xxxxxx ??)


----------

